# New Cinema Swords



## momomo (9 Nov 2006)

The new cinema is open to the public tomorrow, but does anyone know what cinema it will be, like a savoy or uci etc?


----------



## lemeister (9 Nov 2006)

Excellent, were did you hear that information from?
The new cinema looks like it will be the same as Dundrum, see the link to Movies @ Swords (not yet working) here:  [broken link removed]


----------



## momomo (9 Nov 2006)

Signs up around the Pavilon saying open from Friday.


----------



## Sarah W (9 Nov 2006)

It looks very much a shell at the moment so I'd be surprised if it's ready by Friday.

Sarah


----------



## momomo (9 Nov 2006)

The VIP's are going to a special viewing tonight, The cleaning staff where in yesterday cleaning and polishing the floors.  I was up having a look and a nice security guard came over and told me.  Signs everywhere around the pavilon saying open this Friday 10th.


----------



## lemeister (13 Nov 2006)

Anyone go see a film?  It did look open when I passed by at the weekend but there didn't seem to be a lot of people around which I would have expected if it was open.


----------



## Sarah W (13 Nov 2006)

The cinema is on the first floor - next to TK Maxx and is open. Haven't seen it myself but apparently looks good.

Sarah


----------



## Cahir (13 Nov 2006)

I've seen it from outside and it looks nice enough.  Does anyone know when the new shops will be opening, it's very poor for womens clothes there at the moment.


----------



## Arthur Daley (14 Nov 2006)

I went there to try and watch the departed, but it was in a VIP cinema only 

The cost of this was €19. This is ridiculous amount to go see a film in the cinema. Also the times advertised in the paper were all wrong, so it's only half open at this stage. Still, it's better than nothing in the area.


----------



## Ciaran (14 Nov 2006)

Does anyone know what new shops will be coming to the Pavilions? Thanks, Ciaran


----------

